# ID this Spider



## missllama (May 26, 2008)

OHHH
just got the eebey jeebeys again
goosebubbles every time i look at these pics!

today i went with my partner to anstey hill in adelaide
we went for a hike and i bent over to look at a little skink and when i went to get up i noticed a spider web...
that scared me enough
but to see this massive thing crawl up where my shoulder was up to where my face was made me scream every profanity i have ever learnt nearly have a heart attack and shake for about 1 hour after

it might not look big and yes the photos are cruddy i couldnt seem to hold the cam still after i saw it 




grrr now that i have seen the photos again i feel like i have spiders crawling on me!!!! its a really nasty looking bugger! and it was really big!


----------



## Noongato (May 26, 2008)

Orb web weaver, i have seen them produce a web strong enough to make a magpie look like it just hit glass, gorgeous spiders tho. Not nice to feel on your face.....


----------



## missllama (May 26, 2008)

the web was between two baby gum trees 
it was big and it did look really strong so thanks for that info i had no idea what type it was


----------



## Duke (May 26, 2008)

Don't worry. Once winter fully sets in they'll all die anyway.


----------



## Noongato (May 26, 2008)

Not the weavers, they come back to the same spot every year if it prooves good for catching food...


----------



## Noongato (May 26, 2008)

Ok the one-of-many books i have specify's it as a Golden Orb-weaver, and those big suckers you saw are the females, males look like a tiny black/red dot in comparison, 
Im sure i have a photo of one, ill check the puta...


----------



## Noongato (May 26, 2008)

*Care to tickle my belly?????*

View attachment 53467


----------



## Hickson (May 27, 2008)

Sydney was having a plague of them a few months back - there was about three dozen around our house. It became really annoying walking out the front door to the car in the driveway and walking straight into a web you knocked down the day before.



Hix


----------



## christo (May 27, 2008)

Good natured spiders though, they never bite (well never known them to bite anyway). I've seen a web complex with about 20 of them knocked down over the thermal pool at Mataranka (stray volleyball from a schoolkid). Cleared the whole pool in about 3 seconds flat. Funniest thing I have seen.


----------



## Hickson (May 27, 2008)

christo said:


> Good natured spiders though, they never bite (well never known them to bite anyway). I've seen a web complex with about 20 of them knocked down over the thermal pool at Mataranka (stray volleyball from a schoolkid). Cleared the whole pool in about 3 seconds flat. Funniest thing I have seen.



That is so funny! I remember all the webs above those pools. 

And some knob of a tour guide telling all these 20yr old American girls "of course they're dangerous, everything in Australia is dangerous, just don't let them bite you. Luckily, they stay in their webs."



Hix


----------



## redbellybite (May 27, 2008)

orbs they are everywhere at my place the webs are so strong , and these things can grow big !!! bite like a bugger to and it stings like hot lead being dropped onto you as I found out when i was walking through my back yard ...


----------



## missllama (May 27, 2008)

Hix said:


> Sydney was having a plague of them a few months back - there was about three dozen around our house. It became really annoying walking out the front door to the car in the driveway and walking straight into a web you knocked down the day before.
> 
> 
> 
> Hix


 

no way... id rather die!!!
that is horrible!!!
i think i would vacate to another state if that happend here lol!


----------



## missllama (May 27, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> View attachment 53467


 
hahahah what a fatty!
is that the same type just a really fat one?


----------



## Duke (May 27, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Not the weavers, they come back to the same spot every year if it prooves good for catching food...



Well obviously. I'm not saying they're gonna be extinct. I just read somewhere that the plague in Sydney was due to the weird weather we've been having. Apparantly all the adults die in the first real cold snap of winter, hence the wild mating rituals atm.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 27, 2008)

i like spiders.We have em at our school and we feed them moths and ants


----------



## ogg666 (May 27, 2008)

that looks like golden orb,their webs look awesome when the sun reflects off them(hence the name golden),the females can get to a pretty impressive size and vary in colour from blacks to reds.
there is 3 or 4 in this photo...


----------



## missllama (May 27, 2008)

thanks ogg666 but i didnt get a chance to see how awsome the web was i was too busy screaming running and panicing lol!
they do look amazing tho i no what u mean it deffinatly scared me tho, they are creepy looking!


----------



## Snakeaholic (May 27, 2008)

clearly a juvenile golden orb weaving spider

i used to have one as a pet just outside my back door. it grew soooo huge cause i waz feedin it at least 1 cricket a day (sometimes moths for dinner too - crickets were lunch), then eventually one day i came home and i found it gone! mum told me that she got rid of it cause it waz frightening awy visitors from going in or out of the back door - i would literally have to squat to get under (i eventually got more than one and their web was quite big)


----------

